# Lineage of schools in Tampa, FL



## jurat13 (Aug 30, 2009)

I am looking for insight into a couple of Wing Chun schools in the Tampa area.  I searched the forum posts and threads and did not find anything.  

School 1 is taught by Brian Siegel, and School 2 is taught by Dr. Nelson/Och.

School 1 Lineage:  Leung Jan - Chan Wa Shun - Jiu Wan - *Jason Lau*  *Alan Goldberg*/Jerry Gonzalez  Brian Siegel

School 2 Lineage:  Yip Man  Yip Chun - Wong Shun Leung  *Simon Lau*  *Steve Swift*  Nelson/Och

Perhaps I am more interested in finding out about Jason Lau and Alan Goldberg from school1, and Steve Swift from school 2.

If anyone is uncomfortable providing me insight on this forum, then pleas e-mail me at jurat13@yahoo.com.  Thanks.

Respectfully,

Walter


----------



## hunt1 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have knowledge of both schools. The best choice in the Tampa area is Ray Peters. Last I heard he teaches a group in Safety Harbor. If your only 2 options are the the ones listed than go with Brian.


----------



## geezer (Aug 30, 2009)

hunt1 said:


> I have knowledge of both schools. The best choice in the Tampa area is ...quote]
> 
> I have _no knowledge_ of either school, but you can't get off that easy! If you wish to state a preference for a particular instructor or lineage over another, _you should at least state why _...in a civil and polite manner.
> 
> Remember, we don't know who you are either, so cut us some slack and let us know what the basis for you opinion is.


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sorry, wont be of much help. 

But for the record I've heard only good things about the Jiu Wan lineage and only good things about guys coming off from Wong Sheun Leung lol.

So it really doesn't narrow it down any, but I would say as normal give both a shot and see what you think. 

As far as Jason Lau, again I know some guys that come off of his line & always said great things about him!

But Steve Swift as far as I know has a decent level of knowledge & proficiency in Wing Chun & seems like a great guy, however he classifies himself as a Grandmaster I really don't agree with that personally but I guess what ever gets the bills paid. 

Here's Steve Swift's web: http://www.grandmasterswingchun.com/

As far as there students that you mentioned I know absolutely nothing on that topic, sorry...


----------



## hunt1 (Aug 30, 2009)

http://www.wingchunpedia.org/pmwiki...storyOfWingChunAccordingToLoKwai-ByChaoFamily


 Ok Geezer fair enough. Guess my intro was lost in the time warp.

 The link is from wingchunpedia that will give some background on me.

 In addition I was Certified as a Senior Instructor in Yip Man wing Chun in 1998 by the VtAA in Hong Kong.

 I knew Steve Swift in Chicago and Tampa. I understand what Steve does and teaches. I taught a small group from my garage in the Tampa Bay area when I lived there. Brian came to me to learn the wooden dummy.  Och works out at times with a student of mine Ray Peters which is why I can say first choice is learn from Ray.  Ray is also quite accomplished on the ground as well as stand up skills.
 My first teacher was Richard Chen. He is Jason's older brother and was with Jui Wan longer. Richard was also one of Moy Yat's first disciples. Alan Goldberg trained with Moy Yat after he had Richard introduce him.
I have also trained with several other well known people including  the Yip brothers,Tsui Sheung Tin and Sam Kwok.

 Hope this helps.


----------



## jurat13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses thus far.  If you have other schools/instructors besides the two that I mentioned that you would recommend please feel to do so.  My google search only yielded those two schools.

Thanks,

Walter


----------



## jurat13 (Aug 31, 2009)

On another note... I will probably post a simlar post on the Kenpo boards.  I am moving to Tampa and want to know what styles and schools to visit.

Thanks,

Walter


----------

